# Shimano XT rear der.: SG or SGS?



## Coldfire (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi,
I'm about to give another chance to the Shimano XT der., but I noticed that there is two type: SG and SGS (this is the long cage version or something like that). What is the difference and which one should I buy? Is it depend on the cogset or what?

Regards,

Coldfire


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

Coldfire said:


> Hi,
> I'm about to give another chance to the Shimano XT der., but I noticed that there is two type: SG and SGS (this is the long cage version or something like that). What is the difference and which one should I buy? Is it depend on the cogset or what?
> 
> Regards,
> ...


If you don't have a front der. then I would use the short cage. You can use a short cage with a front der but I would use a 12-32 cassette. Pretty much the long cage allows for more slack in the chain and larger gear ratio. Short cage is better for FR & DH because there is less chance of getting it caught and bending it. Saying that, I would use a Scram der. I have XTR on my XC bike and Scram on my DH. Once the XTR breaks its going to be replaced with a Scram X9 or X0.


----------



## miqu (Jan 20, 2004)

SG=medium cage (often referred as short cage) model, cage made of aluminum.
SGS=long cage model, cage made of steel/aluminum. 
Rule of thumb is that with single front chainring use GS model,
Shorter cage also decreases chain slap. With two or three front chainrings use SGS. 
But it's always good to check exact specs from Shimano website depending your driveline setup.


----------



## Coldfire (Feb 9, 2004)

My casette is Shimano Deore 11-34 (CS-HG50/9) and I will use one 36T front ring. So as you said I will buy the SG version. Thank you very much!!! BTW I've checked Shimanos homepage but I couldnt find much info...

Coldfire


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

Coldfire said:


> My casette is Shimano Deore 11-34 (CS-HG50/9) and I will use one 36T front ring. So as you said I will buy the SG version. Thank you very much!!! BTW I've checked Shimanos homepage but I couldnt find much info...
> 
> Coldfire


If you're just using one front ring then I would defiantly go with the SG..


----------

